# When does Canon restock Refurb Direct Store?



## bfmawhinney (Apr 23, 2012)

It's in the title, but I'm just wondering if any of you wonderful people know what kind of schedule Canon is on when they update their refurbished section of the Direct Store? And, is it possible to set up your account so that you are emailed/notified if a certain item comes in? I have a "Wish List" set up but I couldn't find any way to have it contact me...


----------



## ScottyP (Apr 23, 2012)

I saw a guy on another post who claimed to hav caught the 70-200 f/2.8 IS II on the refurb site IN STOCK at the same time as the 20% off code was in effect. 
Not saying this was impossible; just say'in it must bave been an incredible stroke of luck having tried to time it for as long as I did........


----------



## marekjoz (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm wondering whether it would be available for Europe some time...


----------



## Random Orbits (Apr 23, 2012)

ScottyP said:


> I saw a guy on another post who claimed to hav caught the 70-200 f/2.8 IS II on the refurb site IN STOCK at the same time as the 20% off code was in effect.
> Not saying this was impossible; just say'in it must bave been an incredible stroke of luck having tried to time it for as long as I did........



Maybe a little bit of luck but a lot of persistence. Sometimes they let you know if you've registered Canon products and ask to be notified via email of promotions. Snagged a refurb 10-22 for about 600 total (including tax) last December and a refurb 5DII for 1600 (including tax - 15% off) this March. Once a sale is on, you have to check it every few hours to see if they get new stock. I got the 10-22 after it had been "out of stock" at least once.


----------



## bfmawhinney (Apr 23, 2012)

So "refresh" button is the way to go. Most worth-while lenses are out of stuck right now, so I guess I'll just have to keep an eye out...


----------



## jdramirez (Apr 25, 2012)

This is only conjecture from other people I have spoken to, but they indicate that as product is processed, it is put up on the site. But that does seem to follow what I and other have seen.


----------

